
What Other People Do in the Morning Doesn’t Matter - socialmediaisbs
https://bjmendelson.com/2017/11/10/what-other-people-do-in-the-morning-doesnt-matter/
======
SheepSlapper
Reminds me of what I do with my teams: Try new stuff that other people have
had success with and see if it sticks. If it's not providing value then get
rid of it and try something else.

This kind of pragmatism is useful in all aspects of life.

